# Proyector Sistemático de Frases Cohete



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

Aqui les va una narración que nos puede servir como aplicación directa en nuestra vida profesional.
Cuando estén atendiendo a una reunión o alguna conferencia, fíjense como la metodología es aplicada.
Y lo mejor es que casi todos la usamos y sin darnos cuenta.
De todas formas aquí les va el extracto que seguro les va a servir cuando deban enfrentar un auditorio ya sea en el trabajo, la universidad o en algún negocio.

Saludos.
Marcelo.



> TERMINOLOGÍA ARTIFICIOSA
> PARA IMPRESIONAR A LOS TONTOS
> 
> Una muestra de la misma viene en el Boletín del Instituto Interamericano de Ciencias Agrícolas.
> ...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 9, 2005)

Instrumentación Operacional Equilibrada....    Que buena frase, voy a ponerla en practica.

Gracias Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 9, 2005)

De nada...y te digo Li-Ion, parece broma pero esto de verdad funciona.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 9, 2005)

Jejeje, muy bueno.


----------



## FueraDeLugar (May 26, 2006)

De verdad que impresiona... bueno sería usarlas con jerga de ingeniería, jejeje

Algo como...  Mutiplexación paramétrica inducida...  Que profundo ¿no?...


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

Muy cierto, siempre que pasa lo mismo, ocurre igual.


----------



## maunix (Oct 26, 2006)

*Marcelo*, te has pasado.  Muy buen texto.

Esto también me recuerda a las frases que usan los Industriales, la gente de Administración de Empresas o de Marketing.

Usan palabras raras que suenan "bonito" para decir lo mismo que uno diría en otras palabras.

En definitiva, dicen lo mismo que uno pero utilizando terminología que en la jerga se ve como "bien vista" y de esa forma, asombran con conocimientos que en realidad tal vez ni los tengan pero dijeron la frase "desarrollamos un proveedor" y todos se quedan atónitos, cuando en realidad lo que se hizo fue hablar muchas veces con un proveedor, para darle bien lo que uno quiere que haga y como lo hizo bien, le tienen confianza.  

Cosas por el estilo, frases como esa hay miles, me veo imposibilitado ahora de recordarlas pero ya me saldrá alguna otra.


----------

